# JJprise aztec paint masks (Avail Mon. 6/23



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

*JJprise aztec paint masks (Avail. Wed 26th)*

Hi folks,
Just wanted to let you all know, my aztec paint mask set will be available Monday June 24th.
I'm putting the finishing touches on the nacelles now & working on the instructions.
This will be another in my line of "complete masking solutions" with aztecs, windows, & a lot of the accent colors.
There are masks for all sections of the ship, all clear parts, accurate saucer aztec, detailed hull plating pattern. Also in this kit will be a full sheet of generic hull plating for doing multiple overlay panels!
Here are a couple of teaser pics! Ignore the color issues, I don't have the best camera.
I'll be back soon with some painted demo shots!


----------



## GornDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! :woohoo:

Your paint masks look amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

GornDawg said:


> Wow! :woohoo:
> 
> Your paint masks look amazing! :thumbsup:


Thanks GD!

I'll have some painted pics up by Sunday!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Orbital, those look great, but it's missing the "strongback" detail which the JJprise does have at the front of the secondary hull. You have random panels instead of the strongback pattern.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

:freak: those look complicated and beautiful

Pixelmagic where did you find such a great reference photo?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

MLcrisis32: Thanks, I wanted to make it as close to a panel hodge podge as possible. There is actually a second part to the masks set just for panel overlays!

PixelMagic: Thanks for that reference pic! Expect those strongbacks on tomorrows pics!


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you going to produce a set of masks for JUST the windows and other clear parts?

Please


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

dehayes said:


> Are you going to produce a set of masks for JUST the windows and other clear parts?
> 
> Please


Yes! Over the next week I'll be releasing the window masks for all of my kits, including the window masks for my current 1/350 Refit & TOS kits. I'm still working on pricing & packaging.

All of the window masks that come with my kits are made on yellow kabuki tape sheets.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Will it come with masks for the small lit parts of the deflector dish?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

charonjr said:


> Will it come with masks for the small lit parts of the deflector dish?


Yes! There are masks for the radial lines on the deflector dish.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Eggcellent!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok so I know I said Monday, but I had a bout of insanity & added more to the set. Right now as it stands the set is done. Currently the instructions are undergoing a revision, & I'm doing a full re-masking for the instructions & paint-up. 

So I feel confident saying I'll take orders on Wednesday for a limited first run of 20. Which will ship by Fri/Sat. 

In the mean time until I get the re-mask & paint up done. Here are some more teasers, these are shots of the deflector dish, strongback, nacelles & pylons. 

Right now I'm going to get some sleep, back this afternoon!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Folks,
Today is the day! Sorry it’s late for most, I’m a bit of a night owl.
There are still some slots open for the pre-release. Those who have PM'ed already should expect payment info this evening. Those who haven't, now's your chance. Ebay & open sales probably won’t start until after the 4th.
Price will be $49 plus shipping, US shipping $6.25, International $24, Canada $20. If anyone knows of a reliable cheaper International courier, I'm all ears. First run will ship by Fri/Sat.

Kit contains:
7- 8x11 Aztec/Hull Plating mask sheets
2-8x11 Yellow Kabuki window/detail sheets
7- 8x11 Sheets of transfer tape
1-Application tool
Instructions

I'm in masking/painting mode today & will post pics every so often throughout the process


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

A shame I won't get to work on this model until next year probably.


----------



## gstickney (Jun 21, 2013)

I would like to order. How can I do that?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,
So they're off!
Everyone who made payments should be starting to see tracking today!
Sorry they went out a little late, I tried my best to get them out Sat.
Thanks All & expect more great products from Orbital Drydock Soon!
B.


----------



## tony1tech (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you the same orbital drydock that I found on ebay & are you going to be selling masks there?


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

That'd be me! I will have it up soon, still have some more painting to do on the display model.

I will also be releasing my yellow kabuki tape window masks as standalone sets, for folks who go the decal route.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

I received my set today. Excellent work! Looking forward to using them. I hope you do a set for the 1/350 NX-01 too. Thanks Brett! :thumbsup:


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Susie, enjoy em'!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Just wanted to announce the JJprise masks are now available on Ebay, along with my 1/350 Refit & TOS mask sets!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/orbital_drydock/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are a few more glory shots of the saucer masks.
There is enough material in this kit to completely cover the ship. No pieces will have to be reused, nor will you have to buy anything else for a complete multi-layered paint job.

The yellow masks are not vinyl, but are actual Kabuki tape. Just like tamiya tape, only better.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I will also be releasing my window masks for all current kits this week!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm building the TOS E 1/350th, but I am dying to work on the JJprise, and your mask previews only make that itch worse!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

PixelMagic said:


> I'm building the TOS E 1/350th, but I am dying to work on the JJprise, and your mask previews only make that itch worse!


Thanks Pixel,
You know I have sets for the 1/350 TOS as well!


----------

